# Mondrain Look 586



## weeve (Dec 4, 2007)

I know only 50 odd were made - see RA Cycles still have some but not my size. Looking for a medium (uncut/new) frame. Im based in Europe.

Anyone seen one for sale?


----------



## weeve (Dec 4, 2007)

but would consider US postage .... if nec.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

You just missed one on ebay! It went for the listed price of $8999.00. it was a medium Outfitted with SR 11 and Mavic Cosmos Ultimate wheels. I offered $7500.00 for it and did not get it obviously. I spoke with the guy several times. He has stated there is a good chance of another one coming up for sale. Keep you eyes peeled


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

As a matter of fact I think the LBS I deal with at home has one still in the box.

I will send them an email and ask them to confirm the size.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

All I can say is toomanybikes is *T**H**E* *MAN*


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Glad to hear it worked out.

Make sure to post pics!


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow that is the ultimate thing, It's still a bit of stretch to get up to those 9k though, but it's good to know another will come up soon (hopefully).



rward325 said:


> You just missed one on ebay! It went for the listed price of $8999.00. it was a medium Outfitted with SR 11 and Mavic Cosmos Ultimate wheels. I offered $7500.00 for it and did not get it obviously. I spoke with the guy several times. He has stated there is a good chance of another one coming up for sale. Keep you eyes peeled


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

zigurate said:


> Wow that is the ultimate thing, It's still a bit of stretch to get up to those 9k though, but it's good to know another will come up soon (hopefully).


What size are you looking for???


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

He is looking for a medium


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

rward325 said:


> He is looking for a medium



OK,

Don't know where to get one of those.


----------



## adirik (Jul 11, 2006)

There's a medium on eBay right now: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Look-586-Mondrian-Record-RED-10-Carbone-Ultimates_W0QQitemZ300302679662QQcmdZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item300302679662&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------

